
Will your startup live up to its potential? [Eric Ries, BofS 2011] - 6ren
http://blip.tv/business-of-software/eric-ries-the-science-of-lean-startups-5450527
======
marklittlewood
This is one of my favorite talks but...

It was at Business of Software 2010, not 2011.

You can get a transcript of the talk if you don't have time to watch the full
hour here: [http://thebln.com/2011/09/eric-ries-the-lean-startup-the-
mos...](http://thebln.com/2011/09/eric-ries-the-lean-startup-the-most-
innovative-book-launch-ever-video-transcript-of-erics-talk-the-science-of-
lean-startups-at-business-of-software-2010/)

This year's event takes place in Boston 24-26th October. (I run it)
<http://businessofsoftware.org/>

